# Problema scheda audio principale

## Crowbar90

Ho un problema con ALSA: ho due schede audio nel computer, una Intel integrata e una Native Instruments USB. Voglio utilizzare la scheda USB come principale, anche da Gnome: ho provato diversi metodi, ma Gnome si ostina a voler usare l'Intel. Ho momentaneamente risolto il problema togliendo i driver della Intel, e in questo modo il desktop usa l'unica scheda che vede, ovvero la Native Instruments, però vorrei avere il supporto anche all'altra scheda, mantenendo l'esterna come principale.

Cosa posso fare? Premetto che al momento sono all'università ma per postare log ecc. oggi pomeriggio non ho problemi.Last edited by Crowbar90 on Wed May 19, 2010 9:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

ehm 

fai un thred per problema.

cerca di postare anche il log di xorg (filtrando solo le voci "II" e "WW").

ad esempio:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

comunque, secondo me non puoi settare risoluzioni cosi` alte con uvesafb

 *Quote:*   

> Infine, un problema con ALSA: ho due schede audio nel computer, una Intel integrata e una Native Instruments USB. Voglio utilizzare la scheda USB come principale, anche da Gnome: ho provato diversi metodi, ma Gnome si ostina a voler usare l'Intel

 

In kde questo sarebbe banalissimo (phonon gestisce il tutto). in gnome non lo so.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Premetto che al momento sono all'università

 

siamo in due, e nello stesso posto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Crowbar90

Avevo racchiuso tutto in un solo thread per non intasare la sezione... Grazie comunque.  :Smile:  Lascio qui la parte relativa alla scheda audio e sposto in altri topic il resto.

----------

## darkmanPPT

può esser utile come informazione? forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=22325

(tralascia il fatto che sia debian)

in poche parole

```
asoundconf list
```

e vedi la lista delle soundcard

```

asoundconf set-default-card <nome_della_tua_scheda>
```

dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema.

non so se funziona, ma sul link dicono così.

----------

